# How to keep pork butt moist overnight?



## duckvett (Sep 2, 2013)

I tried searching, but wasn't very successful.

I am smoking a pork butt on Friday to take to a football tail-gater on Saturday.  What is the best way to keep the meat moist when re-heating?  I will be re-heating in an electric oven.

Thanks for your expert help.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2013)

duckvett said:


> I tried searching, but wasn't very successful.
> 
> I am smoking a pork butt on Friday to take to a football tail-gater on Saturday.  What is the best way to keep the meat moist when re-heating?  I will be re-heating in an electric oven.
> 
> Thanks for your expert help.



Let the butt cool for an hour or so.  Pull, dress the pork how you plan to serve (extra rub, sauce, apple juice, etc).  Lay out in a a try or aluminum pan, cover with foil and refrigerate.  When you get to your destination put the tray covered into a 325-325º oven.....depending on how deep the meat is, this should only take an hour.  There is no need to reheat low, like the meat was initially cooked, as all you are doing is reheating cooked meat.  Reheat to 160-170º.  The slower you reheat, the longer it will take and therefore the more dried out your pork will be.  Also, do not stir the meat anymore than necessary.....when you stir and see steam come out, you are losing moisture.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, Larry's way will work. Why not just wrap it in newspaper and shove it in a cooler until game time? It will stay hot for hours like that.


----------



## duckvett (Sep 2, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Yeah, Larry's way will work. Why not just wrap it in newspaper and shove it in a cooler until game time? It will stay hot for hours like that.


 
It will be 18 hours after I take it off the smoker.  I would prefer to start smoking at 9 pm and cook overnight, but I worry about too much temperature fluctuation.  Wish I had a smoker that maintained temp better.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2013)

duckvett said:


> It will be 18 hours after I take it off the smoker.  I would prefer to start smoking at 9 pm and cook overnight, but I worry about too much temperature fluctuation.  Wish I had a smoker that maintained temp better.



This is exactly why I mentioned, cooling, pulling, dressing and wrapping.  There's too much time between your cook and eating to wrap and keep warm in a cooler.


----------

